# How to Use Older Extensions and Themes With Newer Versions of Firefox



## topgear (Jun 3, 2008)

If you want to use Extensions & themes that are not insatalling on newer versions of

firefox then follow these steps :

> Open Firefox.

> on the address bar type “about:config” without the quotes.

> create a new Boolean key aka preference & name it “extensions.checkCompatibility”

without the quotes.

*> set the value of this newly created key aka preference at false.

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/7587/29766790xy4.gif

Restart Firefox.

After this tweak your Firefox Addon Manager window should look like this.

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/5108/46803253dy3.gif

> Now use any old Extensions and themes that was not installing before.

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/3.gif?w=300&h=218

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/4.gif?w=300&h=197

Note I’ve used Firefox 2.0.0.12 & Firefox Beta 3.0.b3 for this purpose. Have not tested

it on
latest firefox 3 beta. So guys please test it on that & let me know since my priority

target
of this tute is firefox 3 .

Note : All plugins & themes will not work flawlessly in this way since the browser
change it’s functionality with every major releases. But they will install.
Give them a shot if you’re interested.

A quality tutorial by topgear - topspeed

Source : *topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/2008...ns-and-themes-with-newer-versions-of-firefox/

For Install Firefox Themes Offline follow this thread*.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66911


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 3, 2008)

Do this at your own risk. had to recreate my Firefox profile as one extesnion caused FF to go into a infinte loop of crashes when I tried  this > 1 month ago


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2008)

Whoops......
Will Keep that in mind in the future.

ALso that thread said that it is for firefox 3 but I've used it with firefox 2.0.0.12 
Check out the pic number 3


----------

